# 2011 LHC and stent



## PeggySanders (Jan 6, 2011)

If the Dr does the LHC and then places a coronary stent, will the heart cath require a -59 modifier?


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking at the CCI edits for 2011 it doesn't appear that a modifier will be needed. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## charityelaine (Jan 7, 2011)

No, a -59 modifier is not required on the LHC...as of now. ; )


----------

